# Kitchen Cabinet Makeovers Part II



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

This is a kitchen that I did with builder grade oak cabinets. I worked with a carpenter and we boxed out the upper cabinets, taking them to the ceiling, and then trimmed them out with crown molding to give it a more custom look. Added new hardware (since there wasn't hardware on them initially), and it looks like a whole new kitchen. 

Jenny


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice! Much better.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I will be doing my own cupboards at home over the next few weeks.. And then a set for a customer in May. What a pick me up that was in that kitchen! Nice work.


----------



## cbnj06 (Apr 12, 2014)

wow great job. btw what is the name of the grey you used?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sweet job. Nice exposure on the pics, too.


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

cbnj06 said:


> wow great job. btw what is the name of the grey you used?


The color is Elephant Skin, by Behr. Not a fan of the name, but I'm a big fan of the color.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's one I just finished.


----------

